# Need quick answers - Odin, 4 months old - Should I neuter?



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

Ok, here's the deal. I made an appointment to get Odin (GSD pup) neutered tomorrow morning. He is 4 months old, and weighs about 38 lbs. I've been reading that its not good to neuter your GSD until he reaches maturity, at a year old or so. I've read a lot of positive/negative comments on it, and I'm just not sure what I should do. I heard neutering a pup can stun his growth a bit. Is this true? 

I have another male dog named Buddy. He just turned a year old and he's been neutered for quite some time now. He got done at 5 months old I believe. Could there be dominance issues if I leave Odin intact for a bit longer? I just need some guidance here guys, and quickly. I have the appointment tomorrow morning, so I just would like to know what you guys think before I bring him in, if I do.

Thanks!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Look it's entirely up to you. This is the kind of decision that depends on you the owner. If you can't handle it...go ahead and neuter. If you can, wait. 

Personally I don't like to neuter until maturity- around 2yrs. Although I actually have yet to neuter any of my dogs- so they are all intact. I've never had a problem, although they do grow up. In regards to the dominance issues...it seems to depend on the personality of your pup. Is he dominant by nature? There are plenty of dominant dogs that are neutered as well as intact dogs that are not. Much of that depends on the in born personality of your dog and your management of leadership of your dog. I have not found being intact to have overly much to do with dominance in the pack- with the exception being when my female is in heat.

Neutering will not stunt the growth. In fact neutered males tend to be taller and a little lankier than their counterparts. What an early neutered male will not develop is the Secondary Sex characteristics in the neck and shoulders.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Is there any reason why are you getting him neutered so early, he is extremely young. Most vets recommend 6 months although I think that is still too early.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

From an older thread - poll on age to neuter http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/138539-spaying-neutering-poll.html

IMO, 4 months old is a little young, still a pup. I had my guy neutered at 15 months, no issues with dominance before or after.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

There are positives and negatives to having it done early and also waiting. In the end it is up to you. 

I tried to wait as long as I could for my female and plan to do the same with my male.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

My pup was a rescue and done at 4-ish months. 

Its your call. If it was up to me, I probably would have waited until about 6 months to neuter.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

The earliest I've ever neutered was 15 months and my vet won't neuter or spay until 9-12 months at the earliest ever. I would wait a minimum of another 5 months before reconsidering


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I would wait as long as you can...but try to make 12 months or more a goal.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

IMHO four months is too early, I'd wait till at least six but idealy a year.


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Alright guys. Thanks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much for the replies. I really, really appreciate it. I'm so happy I'm a part of this GSD community. You guys rock!

Were going to hold off on neutering him, till hopefully a year old, maybe even longer depending on how he does.

Again, thanks so much guys!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I think you made the right choice and if it there comes a point sooner you can always schedule it. I am surprised the vet was ok with doing it that young.


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

I also forgot to ask...


What about marking territory. Won't the dog do this if not neutered by a certain age? My sisters yorkie started marking territory at like 9-10 months. I refuse to have that happen with Odin. Will they generally start doing that around that age? Like I said before, Buddy (my boxer) is fixed, but I don't know if that'll matter or not.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He'll be fine,lol I have an 8 year old male who is still not fixed and he's an angel. Never bit, no aggression, and happy and healthy. His coat is shiny and his weight perfect. They need those hormones to develop fully so anytime after a year will really benefit him


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

If he starts marking in 5 or 6 months then you can bring him in then....but he is way too tiny now to worry about that!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same here- my vet won't even consider it for a gsd male until he's over 6 mos. As long as his behavior is good and he's not marking his territory, she would prefer I wait until he's 12 mos. at least. But Stosh is a late bloomer, still not lifting his leg, still immature and although he's 70 lbs at 6 mos, he still needs the testosterone to develop muscle mass. Guess the common consensus is that you put it off as long as possible- as long as his behavior is good.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My dog was neutered early on the recommendation of my vet at 4 1/2 months. He is now 4 years old and a muscular healthy (thanks be) 125 lbs. I was relieved it was done early - he recovered quickly. And I never had to worry about him taking off after a female dog in heat and siring a litter of unwanted puppies.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

AdrianVall said:


> I also forgot to ask...
> 
> 
> What about marking territory. Won't the dog do this if not neutered by a certain age? My sisters yorkie started marking territory at like 9-10 months. I refuse to have that happen with Odin. Will they generally start doing that around that age? Like I said before, Buddy (my boxer) is fixed, but I don't know if that'll matter or not.


Marking is behavioral and not necessarily tied in with being intact. I had a spayed female that would lift her leg and mark outside. 

My 3.5yr old male will pee on trees and shrubs and the like, but respects when he is on leash. He has never tried to mark in the house. No intact male that I can think of that is properly housebroken will mark in the house. When he just has to pee at home...he just pees normally.

My 16 month old male just lifted his leg for the first time last week in an area with a high concentration of dog marking spots. At home he still just pees stretched out. 

I don't know...I kind of like the male dog instinct to pee on things. First when they lift their leg to mark they are no longer peeing all over their front feet. I also find it very helpful when I need to make sure that their bladder is empty I just find something upright for them to pee on. This is infinitely preferable to a dog with a shy bladder or a dog you have to walk around to get to pee. I've never found their marking to be excessive or problematic.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Be a good leader and neutering is really not necessary ever. But if you want to, I would wait until two, or until fully filled out. 

Early neutering/spaying has been connected to a higher risk of osteosarcoma and hemangiosarcoma. 

About the other male, that should not be a problem. Again, leadership is the key. Usually two males get along just fine, so long as one is clearly older. But if you add a female to the mix, well threes a crowd. If you want to add a female, I would probably be sure everyone is spayed/neutered prior to the female reaching sexual maturity. I am not a fan of spaying bitches early, but for the harmony of dogs living as pets, it might be the best bet. 

I do not, as mine are all separated when I am not right there to supervise. For the average pet home that can be an issue. Ultimately it depends on you. 

But adding a female in the midst of a few males can up the ante so to speak.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had 10 male GSDs, all house pets. The youngest to be neutered was 10 months old (breeder requirement). The oldest was 13 years old and he was never neutered. None of them marked in the house.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My male is 17 weeks- we are going to wait until he's 2 yrs old to neuter. Our breeder recommended NOT nuetering before 1 -I am more comfortable with 2 yrs old. I have read their growth plates are not fully closed until they are 2-anybody else read that?

I honestly think people nueter in the hopes of correcting some issues they are having-in my honest opinion it's a obdience/training issue that needs to be addressed.

Also my vet recommended 6 months-YIKES!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Quinnsmom said:


> From an older thread - poll on age to neuter http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/138539-spaying-neutering-poll.html
> 
> IMO, 4 months old is a little young, still a pup. *I had my guy neutered at 15 months, no issues with dominance before or after*.


Same thing here, Sinister was neutered at 15 months old. He has zero problems. I would wait until the puppy is at least a 1 year old.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

AdrianVall said:


> What about marking territory. Won't the dog do this if not neutered by a certain age?


My boy Mauser is almost 2 yrs old and has NEVER marked in the house.

He will be going in to get neutered due to his rising dog-dominance issues. If he didn't have those I wouldn't bother neutering him.

I would never breed him but I don't see the NEED for neutering if the dog has no issues and the owner is responsible.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> I also forgot to ask...
> 
> 
> *What about marking territory. Won't the dog do this if not neutered by a certain age?* My sisters yorkie started marking territory at like 9-10 months. I refuse to have that happen with Odin. Will they generally start doing that around that age? Like I said before, Buddy (my boxer) is fixed, but I don't know if that'll matter or not.


 
My GSD never marked in the house, never. He was 15 months old when he got neutered.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with everyone else - better to wait before neutering, let him mature some more. 

Also for marking, as others have said, that is a training issue, and their propensity to mark has more to do with their personality than whether they are neutered or not. I too have a spayed female who lifts her leg and marks territory, and has done so since she was about a year old, but never inside. 

I too used to think that you had to neuter males to avoid behavioural problems (like marking in the house, running away, dominance issuesm, etc), but after joing our SchH club, I realized that all of the above are training and responsible ownership issues, and the club dogs were better mannered and more reliable than many a pet dog you meet among the general public.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Quick answer: NO, NO and NO again!...4 months is WAY too early. There is no need to rush this decision, which IMO, is one of the more significant decision you are going to make. Do your research, and make your decision then.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

4 months is pretty young to neuter a dog. I suggest at least 1 1/2 to 2 years. He will be fully developed and matured.

We got our male GSD from a shelter, he was about 1 1/2 at the time and neutered(we are thinking around 6 months old to a year old he was neutered, we weren't his first family)


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Two of my last three shepherds were neutered when they turned two - both within two weeks of their birthday. 

My third is now 9 years old and not neutered. He has never considered lifting his leg in our home or any building he has ever been in. He has been around females in heat for short periods and each time behaved himself and did not turn into a sex-crazed wildthing. Of course there was a lot of eye rolling from him and he was not turned loose with them. 

I plan on my next male also being two before he is neutered. 

When questioned by me my vet recommended the age of two for breeds like shepherds. He also tells the majority of pet-owners by 6 months for both males and females to be fixed because many many would not be reliable to keep their dogs under control and secure. 

The shelter that I am involved with S/N all animals before placement into their new homes no matter what age they are. 

Anyone keeping an intact animal is going to have to make an extra committment to keeping their animal from any accidental breedings. No excuses and all family members are going to have to ensure this life-style.


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

I got Tater from a rescue, he was 3 months and already neutered(!). He seems to be ok though...I think lol.


----------

